# How can you possibly avoid the virus ?



## WhogivesAF? (Feb 17, 2020)

We are advised to wash our hands after any public contact. Do we wash the lid of a takeaway coffee before we drink it ? Do we wash the plastic on a loaf of bread before we bring it into the house ? Let’s hope this vaccine is out in a month. Because I can’t see how anyone can possibly avoid contact with the virus . What do you think ?


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

im spreading this video . virus been here for 2 months already .
rem that bad cold we all had 2 months ago ? here you go .
we did not get tested for anything .


----------



## Krusty (Jan 26, 2018)

Virus only kills people with one foot in grave already, what the hell you worried about, you 80 years old with dodgy lungs or something?, get a grip man!


----------



## BadYota (Aug 7, 2019)

The sooner I get it the sooner I can convince everybody that the world isn’t going to end. I’m way more worried about running out of food than getting a cold or flu. The stores are almost empty here


----------



## WhogivesAF? (Feb 17, 2020)

Krusty said:


> Virus only kills people with one foot in grave already, what the hell you worried about, you 80 years old with dodgy lungs or something?, get a grip man!


I was of the same opinion as you. Until I read : Italian sounds warning to the world. But I have to take a risk because I have bills to pay. From what I have read, I will almost certainly get the virus. Will I survive. Hope so.

Also everyone who has children in the age group 1-5 will be putting them seriously at risk.

Melbourne's Chinese community seem to be the people handling this epidemic the most sensibly. They have disappeared from public places.


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

Krusty said:


> Virus only kills people with one foot in grave already, what the hell you worried about, you 80 years old with dodgy lungs or something?, get a grip man!


Anyone with a comprised immune system.
A 16 year old cancer survivor is in trouble. 
We can go the a list of illnesses that compromise the immune system plus once you near 50 your immune system doesn't work the way it once did.

We got take it seriously.

Friday night Adelaide Airport I'm hearing 20 odd of the staff who do the personal security checks quit. 
Trying to find out if actually true ? Is getting said.

Frustrating. A Dentist friend of mine is in quarantine because someone on her flight from LA to Sydney became ill.
2 Friends One went on holidays in the Philippines and another on a South Pacific cruise both have to go into quarantine when they get back in a couple weeks.
.
My other half booked to go to Thailand in a couple of weeks to see a new baby in her family. 2 weeks quarantine when she comes back if she chooses to go. We wait and see.


----------



## WhogivesAF? (Feb 17, 2020)

everythingsuber said:


> Anyone with a comprised immune system.
> A 16 year old cancer survivor is in trouble.
> We can go the a list of illnesses that compromise the immune system plus once you near 50 your immune system doesn't work the way it once did.
> 
> ...


Yep, i'd be pretty pissed if it killed a nice guy like me.

15% of deaths in Iran are under forty. So much for your theory Krusty.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

When did people stop caring about old people? I see alot of post here about oh "it only affects the old, they close to death anyway" etc with no fuks givin.

Y'all don't care if your parents or grandparents die?


----------



## WhogivesAF? (Feb 17, 2020)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> When did people stop caring about old people? I see alot of post here about oh "it only affects the old, they close to death anyway" etc with no fuks givin.
> 
> Y'all don't care if your parents or grandparents die?


Well said. It is a western cultural thingy. Unlike sub continent culture where the young are taught to have respect for their elders, and with very few exceptions, children are devoted to their parents. The sense of duty to their parents is just admirable. Sadly, non existent in western culture.


----------



## UberDriverAU (Nov 4, 2015)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> When did people stop caring about old people? I see alot of post here about oh "it only affects the old, they close to death anyway" etc with no fuks givin.
> 
> Y'all don't care if your parents or grandparents die?


Thousands of vulnerable people die every year from the flu. You could have given it to some of them and they died as a result. Is that a sign you just don't care enough?


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

WhogivesAF? said:


> We are advised to wash our hands after any public contact. Do we wash the lid of a takeaway coffee before we drink it ? Do we wash the plastic on a loaf of bread before we bring it into the house ? Let's hope this vaccine is out in a month. Because I can't see how anyone can possibly avoid contact with the virus . What do you think ?


You mean the virus you already got ?&#128513;


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Krusty said:


> Virus only kills people with one foot in grave already, what the hell you worried about, you 80 years old with dodgy lungs or something?, get a grip man!


Not true. The Dr that discovered it died in his 30's


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

UberDriverAU said:


> Thousands of vulnerable people die every year from the flu. You could have given it to some of them and they died as a result. Is that a sign you just don't care enough?


The flu kills 1 in 1000 victims and its activity patterns have been observed for decades. There are vaccines available to help prevent it.

Coronavirus kills 1 in 50 victims and it's a new, novel virus whose pattern of infectious spread we don't understand well. It may cause high morbidity, long term chronic disease, or other problems we haven't identified yet, like Zika virus surprised us with causing microcephaly in children of infected pregnant women. Coronavirus is more infectious than the flu, more easily transmitted and there are no vaccines to prevent it. It threatens the whole healthcare system which could collapse and interfere with the treatment of other diseases.

That's why we treat coronavirus differently than the flu, malaria, and TB that all kill many more than this new disease has so far killed. It's also an infectious disease that is hitting rich countries hard, unlike malaria, TB, and other infectious or parasitic diseases that mainly affect poor countries. We're self-centered that way.



Buck-a-mile said:


> Not true. The Dr that discovered it died in his 30's


Young people are dying from coronavirus. They are not immune.
https://www.sfgate.com/science/article/In-France-COVID-19-is-hospitalizing-younger-15135751.php


----------



## Wild Colonial Boy (Dec 26, 2019)

For some perspective, read Alan Jones in today’s Daily Telegraph.


----------



## WhogivesAF? (Feb 17, 2020)

Wild Colonial Boy said:


> For some perspective, read Alan Jones in today's Daily Telegraph.


Mention Alan Jones ; that public toilet aficionado in this forum again and I will spear you through your young heart.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

UberDriverAU said:


> Thousands of vulnerable people die every year from the flu. You could have given it to some of them and they died as a result. Is that a sign you just don't care enough?


If I say they are old and expendable so they don't matter then yes that is a sign I don't care if they live or die.

Read through the forum there are alot of post that literally say

"oh they've lived their expected lifespan already... etc"

Btw I'm 28 but I'm certain someone that's 78 values their life just as much as I value mine.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

WhogivesAF? said:


> Mention Alan Jones ; that public toilet aficionado in this forum again and I will spear you through your young heart.


Photos of Spear . . .

Or its an Idle Threat !


----------



## Krusty (Jan 26, 2018)

WhogivesAF? said:


> Mention Alan Jones ; that public toilet aficionado in this forum again and I will spear you through your young heart.


Jilted lover?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> If I say they are old and expendable so they don't matter then yes that is a sign I don't care if they live or die.
> 
> Read through the forum there are alot of post that literally say
> 
> ...


The Globalists have been actively promoting this ideology for decades.

Retirement will consist of a short trip in a State Owned Euthanasia Van.

Hive Mentality.
Worker Bees push out the old & sick.

Work till you die !

Agenda 21









YOU are surplus !

Machines can do the work now.
Robotics. A.I.

TIME TO CULL THE HERD.

THIS IS THE PRACTICE ROUND . . .

Its not Just the Old that are held in such disregard.
The " Divide & Conquer" strategy of the Globalists is to pit young against old in order to DISTRACT ALL.


----------



## WhogivesAF? (Feb 17, 2020)

I have just been told that all the major hotels and clubs in Melbourne will be shut on Friday, Sat, and Sunday. Anyone confirm extent of closures?


----------

